# michigan motor boating



## trackinwalleye (Apr 24, 2015)

I was at bolles 3 times never seen a CO check anybody . Seen a lot of 2 and 3 people in a boat could have been family members I don’t know,but a friend told me the word was DNR was not writing tickets just giving warning so I think a lot of guys said what the heck, I think the injunction by MUCC is are only shot otherwise see you on May 15 the dems are kicking a*# and taking names


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> She not a leader, she is a demagogue.


you are sitting behind the keyboard like me and judging people. Me and you have no responsibility for Michiganders well being. Every single person dies in Michigan is on her watch and I believe she is taking it seriously. I like fishing to open up again as much as everyone. Do not make this about left and right, it is about right and wrong. But, knowing you from many years posting, you know what you think you know and you are not open minded. No one can change your mind about anything.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Those evil, disease spreading tulip bulbs at Menards today. So glad she’s keeping us alive.








Maybe we’re all on an episode of punked.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I don’t know where to begin on this one...maybe the dnr’s playbook?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...-to-protest-motorized-boat-ban-569772091.html

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...oats-during-coronavirus-crisis-569794911.html

Appears that some in the U P have had enough. I have a pretty good feeling that if this continues past may 1 st you will see the same here and other places in the Great Lakes state


----------



## bellkey (Mar 24, 2017)

fisherman 2 said:


> all these bitching moaning idiots blaming the gov...it's your own fault for what has happen...you/we had the right to fish solo or with family but no you couldn't do that, you had to take 2-3 of your buddy's out and ruin it for everybody including yourself...that's the bottom line you ruined it not the gov.



KISS my butt ! There always have been defiant people , a few that spoil it for the rest . Perhaps those being against the new rules were ticketed right than and there , the rest of us would be out fishing following the old rules . I for one don't appreciate paying for others narrow minded thinking !


fisherman 2 said:


> all these bitching moaning idiots blaming the gov...it's your own fault for what has happen...you/we had the right to fish solo or with family but no you couldn't do that, you had to take 2-3 of your buddy's out and ruin it for everybody including yourself...that's the bottom line you ruined it not the gov.


----------



## Mike Zainea (Jan 28, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> I don’t know where to begin on this one...maybe the dnr’s playbook?
> View attachment 520831


I watched a guy and his son get kicked out of the Menards in New Baltimore this past Sunday. looks like they don't want my business. I can understand doing something wrong but shopping with your son??? WOW what are these places going to do next?


----------



## topwaterbait (May 5, 2011)

Who ordered them to do so?



Mike Zainea said:


> I watched a guy and his son get kicked out of the Menards in New Baltimore this past Sunday. looks like they don't want my business. I can understand doing something wrong but shopping with your son??? WOW what are these places going to do next?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...-to-protest-motorized-boat-ban-569772091.html
> 
> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...oats-during-coronavirus-crisis-569794911.html
> 
> Appears that some in the U P have had enough. I have a pretty good feeling that if this continues past may 1 st you will see the same here and other places in the Great Lakes state



Good for them , if this gets extended again we won’t even be able to fish Erie because of the algae bloom be starting. Road trip sparky? Gas can’t get much cheaper


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

This sh*ts beyond ridiculous I'm a essential worker who works right next to a lot of people all day long but yet I can't fish in my boat by myself. Call me a outlaw but I'm not playing by her rules anymore when it comes to fishing. Hell I might even paint my house and plant some of those evil banned tulips as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Mike Zainea said:


> I watched a guy and his son get kicked out of the Menards in New Baltimore this past Sunday. looks like they don't want my business. I can understand doing something wrong but shopping with your son??? WOW what are these places going to do next?


It was the second time I’ve ever been there, we needed light bulbs. I’ll avoid that business from now on.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...-to-protest-motorized-boat-ban-569772091.html
> 
> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...oats-during-coronavirus-crisis-569794911.html
> 
> Appears that some in the U P have had enough. I have a pretty good feeling that if this continues past may 1 st you will see the same here and other places in the Great Lakes state


It's too f-ing late by then!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

bellkey said:


> KISS my butt ! There always have been defiant people , a few that spoil it for the rest . Perhaps those being against the new rules were ticketed right than and there , the rest of us would be out fishing following the old rules . I for one don't appreciate paying for others narrow minded thinking !


Yep. I was just fine abiding by the same household thing. Got to go once before she shut it down. Buy she is jus looking out for my best well being 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Like my phone changing my words for me. Everyone else knows best there are no such thing as competent sheeple anymore. (In their minds)

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

chemo13 said:


> I was at Bolles three times before the close. I never saw boat loads of guys. I did see a few boats with 2 guys same age.
> Mostly I saw guys with their families. The most women and children on a Lund, Ranger, Crestliner, and Tracker then I have ever seen.
> The lauches were open and folks were keeping to themselves.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that wasn't the case everywhere...I fished with my kids twice on the DR just before the closures, and both times, we saw multiple cases of people violating the order-- both on the water and in the parking lot at the launch. There were MANY boats with 2 Adult males (clearly not from same household), and quiet a few boats with 3+ people in the boat. The worst we saw was a Lund with 5 guys in the boat. I even said something to one group at the Launch, and was told to mind my own business. I told my kids, that we likely wouldn't be able to fish much longer, due to all the people disregarding the Government's EO.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

sparky18181 said:


> Do you punish your kids the same way. You probably do. Handle the problem and leave the rest alone.


100% agree, however, that seems not to be the way that government handles things. Just look at firearms laws....there are only VERY FEW gun owners that cause problems, however, additional restrictions, inevitably target all gun owners.....

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Unfortunately, that wasn't the case everywhere...I fished with my kids twice on the DR just before the closures, and both times, we saw multiple cases of people violating the order-- both on the water and in the parking lot at the launch. There were MANY boats with 2 Adult males (clearly not from same household), and quiet a few boats with 3+ people in the boat. The worst we saw was a Lund with 5 guys in the boat. I even said something to one group at the Launch, and was told to mind my own business. I told my kids, that we likely wouldn't be able to fish much longer, due to all the people disregarding the Government's EO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great points, and it further strengthens the argument you deal with the hotspots and not the entire State of Michigan. 

In my opinion, and time will tell, we are trading lives right now. Is banning boating, gardening and paint saving lives? Maybe. However, there’s no question people are hungry, alcoholic sales are way up, pot shops are booming and child abuse reporting is obviously non-existent. 

How many saved kids would it take for Governor Whitmer to allow some safe activities? Activities that science does not point to as a source of spread.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

crossneyes said:


> Hate the players not the game! Most obeyed, some did not. Those that didn't should have lost there fishing privileges for the year! But *don't punish everyone*!


Socialism much?:evilsmile


----------



## spearehead (Mar 16, 2016)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Unfortunately, that wasn't the case everywhere...I fished with my kids twice on the DR just before the closures, and both times, we saw multiple cases of people violating the order-- both on the water and in the parking lot at the launch. There were MANY boats with 2 Adult males (clearly not from same household), and quiet a few boats with 3+ people in the boat. The worst we saw was a Lund with 5 guys in the boat. I even said something to one group at the Launch, and was told to mind my own business. I told my kids, that we likely wouldn't be able to fish much longer, due to all the people disregarding the Government's EO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It sounds to me like the DNR COs and the LEOs that patrol the waters are as much the blame for the motorized boat ban as the VIOLATORS of the same household order. If they would have enforced the EO with tickets to every VIOLATOR on every non compliant boat it would have stopped in 1 or 2 days and we would still be fishing.
“DNR writes five tickets, 323 warnings to boaters during stay at home order” 28 tickets may have saved 300 warnings and our boating rights.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

spearehead said:


> It sounds to me like the DNR COs and the LEOs that patrol the waters are as much the blame for the motorized boat ban as the VIOLATORS of the same household order. If they would have enforced the EO with tickets to every VIOLATOR on every non compliant boat it would have stopped in 1 or 2 days and we would still be fishing.
> “DNR writes five tickets, 323 warnings to boaters during stay at home order” 28 tickets may have saved 300 warnings and our boating rights.


That is ridiculous. One state is not like the other 50, the difference isn’t law enforcement it’s the governor.


----------



## spearehead (Mar 16, 2016)

7mmsendero said:


> That is ridiculous. One state is not like the other 50, the difference isn’t law enforcement it’s the governor.


They don’t give drunk drivers warnings.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Do I have to remove the motor from my 14 footer to use it. I have a set of oars, I just want to know if I have to take the motor off to be legal.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

big buck 75 said:


> Do I have to remove the motor from my 14 footer to use it. I have a set of oars, I just want to know if I have to take the motor off to be legal.


Not sure, but if there isn't a motor, there isn't really a reason to question it is there?


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

I would think if you have a motor on your boat it would be considered a "motorboat" regardless if its in use or not.. just my guess though


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

spearehead said:


> They don’t give drunk drivers warnings.


In Ann Arbor they do.


----------



## bellkey (Mar 24, 2017)

7mmsendero said:


> That is ridiculous. One state is not like the other 50, the difference isn’t law enforcement it’s the governor.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Doesn't matter what you do someone has a better way of doing it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Screw Whitmer and her nonsensical orders.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

big buck 75 said:


> Do I have to remove the motor from my 14 footer to use it. I have a set of oars, I just want to know if I have to take the motor off to be legal.


sure you can. if in doubt, leave the gas line at home.
to say you cant is like saying, you cant use lead shot over water, so you must leave your gun at home


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm going to take the motor off my ranger boat and paddle that son of a bitch across the lake. She's a d**k!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

maybe give this listen,kinda explains a lot.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I did play phone tag for awhile with the DNR today.
Finally the public relation guy, Ed Golder called me back.
I asked him to explain the no motor situation as it is not anywhere in EO 2020-42. 
He said that it is in the "freq. asked question" section is an official extension of the EO. Therefore it is legal.
I explained how I understood the social distancing thing, but didn't understand why one guy couldn't fish while using a motor.
It was a fairly short and polite conversation.

I thought about posting his number here for everyone, but I think that might do more harm than good. But if anyone would like to call their local field office, they will give his number to you. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1flyguy (Dec 6, 2018)

kevin1 said:


> maybe give this listen,kinda explains a lot.


The DNR is interpreting the FAQ as an extension of the executive order and therefore saying it is law. Who is correct? The guy in the video above did not address that in any of his comments. He only addressed the executive order itself. The bottom line is the DNR is out there writing tickets saying that this is law so until something is done to change that anyone out with a boat with a motor is going to get a ticket. Then I guess everyone who gets a ticket would have to pay the cost of going to court to fight it. So even though he says the lawsuits are not needed, I would not agree since everyone can’t be going to court over this as he is suggesting. It needs to be settled once and for all for everyone and probably only the law suits will settle it. Of course lawsuits take forever to settle so more than likely the whole thing will be dropped before it ever gets to that stage in the court system and we will be back out in our boats, hopefully. What a mess this governor has created! Oh yeah she was on TV saying no one needs to be out tooling in their boats anyway!


----------



## smbassman (May 25, 2005)

1flyguy said:


> The DNR is interpreting the FAQ as an extension of the executive order and therefore saying it is law. Who is correct? The guy in the video above did not address that in any of his comments. He only addressed the executive order itself. The bottom line is the DNR is out there writing tickets saying that this is law so until something is done to change that anyone out with a boat with a motor is going to get a ticket. Then I guess everyone who gets a ticket would have to pay the cost of going to court to fight it. So even though he says the lawsuits are not needed, I would not agree since everyone can’t be going to court over this as he is suggesting. It needs to be settled once and for all for everyone and probably only the law suits will settle it. Of course lawsuits take forever to settle so more than likely the whole thing will be dropped before it ever gets to that stage in the court system and we will be back out in our boats, hopefully. What a mess this governor has created! Oh yeah she was on TV saying no one needs to be out tooling in their boats anyway!


He does mention FAQ, interviews and other statements not in the EO are not law. Problem is, the DNR are gonna enforce it anyway they can. Gate off launches is primary. Tell boaters they better get off the water or else...... And last of all if those don’t work, since they can’t write a ticket for violating the EO for motor boating, they’ll find some other reason to write you a ticket. 

If the FAQ section was the only thing to be concerned with - I bet the launches would still be full.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Over it! I will be on the water Saturday morning! Let the chips fall where they may,it will be thrown out if it even makes it to court!
DNR Cant make the laws,only enforce them and there is no law to enforce!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

1flyguy said:


> The DNR is interpreting the FAQ as an extension of the executive order and therefore saying it is law. Who is correct? The guy in the video above did not address that in any of his comments. He only addressed the executive order itself. The bottom line is the DNR is out there writing tickets saying that this is law so until something is done to change that anyone out with a boat with a motor is going to get a ticket. Then I guess everyone who gets a ticket would have to pay the cost of going to court to fight it. So even though he says the lawsuits are not needed, I would not agree since everyone can’t be going to court over this as he is suggesting. It needs to be settled once and for all for everyone and probably only the law suits will settle it. Of course lawsuits take forever to settle so more than likely the whole thing will be dropped before it ever gets to that stage in the court system and we will be back out in our boats, hopefully. What a mess this governor has created! Oh yeah she was on TV saying no one needs to be out tooling in their boats anyway!


There is no cost to fight a ticket. This is a civil infraction, maybe a misdemeanor. You just go talk to the prosecutor and he'll throw it out. You'll never see the judge.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hookernuts (Mar 2, 2019)

Is the head of the dnr really not a sportsman? Also I wouldn’t mind giving her a motorboat. Bbrbrbr r r r rd


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

The head of the DNR is almost a anti! He is a political puppet for Whitmer!


----------



## Hookernuts (Mar 2, 2019)

crossneyes said:


> The head of the DNR is almost a anti! He is a political puppet for Whitmer!


----------



## Hookernuts (Mar 2, 2019)

Looked him up. Definitely has a hit me face.


----------



## jrschantz (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd just appreciate the SOS mailing my watercraft registration. They charged my account on 4/3 and here we are 3 weeks later and nothing. In the interim, I applied, paid and received a car plate tag within the same period.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Just saw the first big bass boat on my lake. He had to of launched at the DNR launch site.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

If people barge onto the rivers on their boats with a bunch of kayaks and canoes trying to obey this dumb order, there's gonna be more people pissed than the law. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm already livid about being in a kayak, you throw a wake at me and we gonna have problems

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

As much as I don't want to obey these BS laws or EOs I will be taking the kayak out.
Good luck to you guys using a motor. If I tried it with my luck. I would get set up and the DNR would show up. Give me a ticket and make me get off the lake. I will play it save and not have my opener ruined. Weather permitting


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Big Skip said:


> I'm already livid about being in a kayak, you throw a wake at me and we gonna have problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


im always careful around kayakers but let’s be honest here, you gotta catch them first and the last option is a bit crazy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Skip said:


> I'm already livid about being in a kayak, you throw a wake at me and we gonna have problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


why, Ive never had a problem. matter of fact, sometimes I enjoy it


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

U know what I'm saying. People are going to be trying to obey half wits rules. It will cause drama amongst the fisherman if say in a small river with a bunch of yaks and canoes and someone plays the rebel card and rolls through. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

I bet I could make enough cash to pay the ticket hauling kayaks and canoes back upstream.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Big Skip said:


> I'm already livid about being in a kayak, you throw a wake at me and we gonna have problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Ditto exactly. I'm not happy about being in one either, just dropped alot of money on it and rigging it. I'm planning on doing alot of anchoring so I don't have to keep fighting the current. Don't need a bunch of wakes. By rights, there shouldn't be any.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

By the way, for the rookie kayakers, hold onto your butt if you land a 20 inch plus fish. Wear rain gear, it’ll will be interesting.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

On Target said:


> Ditto exactly. I'm not happy about being in one either, just dropped alot of money on it and rigging it. I'm planning on doing alot of anchoring so I don't have to keep fighting the current. Don't need a bunch of wakes. By rights, there shouldn't be any.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There’s still freighters and the guys from the Canadian side that don’t need ramps.


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nothing in her EO bans the use of a motorboat.... Just becasue she "said" it, doesn't make it illegal. It's not in the EO, it's not enforceable. Keep the 6' distance and don't fish with anyone outside your home.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Still Waiting for stickers - state took $$ on 3/08 & 3/13 - sos web site is updated for both and has been. Ordered the auto mid April and had it in 7 days. Do they feel less likely 
to violate EO with expired stickers on a boat??


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

DanP said:


> Still Waiting for stickers - state took $$ on 3/08 & 3/13 - sos web site is updated for both and has been. Ordered the auto mid April and had it in 7 days. Do they feel less likely
> to violate EO with expired stickers on a boat??


Same for our boat. I think it has been said they do not care about expired plates, licenses, etc right now.


----------



## Norman Kaster (Mar 6, 2017)

ezyeric said:


> Same for our boat. I think it has been said they do not care about expired plates, licenses, etc right now.


Still waiting on mine but I called a CO and he said he would be able to look up your MC numbers and check if it was register


DanP said:


> Still Waiting for stickers - state took $$ on 3/08 & 3/13 - sos web site is updated for both and has been. Ordered the auto mid April and had it in 7 days. Do they feel less likely
> to violate EO with expired stickers on a boat??


Still waiting on mine but I called a CO and he said he would be able to look up your MC numbers and check if it was registered to you and if it was up to date for the sticker.


----------

